# Refrigeration



## pizzuti (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got an ooth from my European. She seems pretty sluggish and may not lay another one; she hardly ever eats and is painfully slow although she seems otherwise strong and healthy.

My question is, if I'm going to refrigerate the ooth, should is refrigeration at 38 or so degrees cold enough or do I have to put it in the freezer? I may end up just putting it ouside but we will see.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2007)

I assume she has been mated, you can put in fridge, it does not need to be frozen, or outside is good too. When you want it to hatch, (it will take about 4 to 6 weeks,) then you bring it and put it where it can be at least at room temp for incubating. Do not forget to mist it every other day if in fridge. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Guest_joossa_* (Oct 2, 2007)

I don’t know about European ooths in particular, but when I refrigerate an ooth the fridge I keep it in a zip-lock bag as air tight as possible and I do NOT spray/keep it moist. Back when I was starting out with the hobby, I was told by Yen that when in the fridge, the moisture would significantly increase the likelihood for mold to develop. Ever since, I have followed that rule and have had no problems.


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

I always just put my ootheca outside, and it seems to do the trick.

I never felt I had anough bottle to put them in the fridge. Regardless..I don't think mum would let me


----------

